# Coyote hunting only in South Ga.



## coyotebgone (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking for property to hunt coyotes only.  I do not deer, turkey, squirrel hunt or anything else.   

About me, 45, married, educated engineer, business owner and very low key. I have a ton of references to confirm that I am honest and easy going. I also have liability insurance on me. 

I don't want access to any of the hunting clubs facilities. I am not looking to invite anyone with me. In fact most of the time you won't even know I have been on the property. 

I just love tricking Mr. Wile E.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2012)

When do you hunt? What months?


----------



## coyotebgone (Dec 27, 2012)

*thanks for the response*

I will only hunt when the club gives me permission. I am capable of hunting yotes year round.


----------



## coyotebgone (Dec 27, 2012)

*thanks*

I will hunt whenever the landowner gives me permission. I have property owners that allow me to hunt year round. while some don't want me to hunt during deer season.  I will abide by any rule that is established for me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you do it day & nite ? Just asking.


----------



## coyotebgone (Dec 27, 2012)

*response*

both.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll talk to the mems and see what they say, we are inQuitman Co. North of Cuthbert about 12 miles.


----------



## coyotebgone (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you


----------



## coyotebgone (Dec 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm getting a number for you laterwhen we are done hunting this week. O K


----------



## coyotebgone (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## coyotebgone (Jan 4, 2013)

bump, 

I have references.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2013)

This fellow is a fine person, his wife is just as nice. I wish them the best of luck on our place & I gave him free run of it to come and go as he wishes.
Now go gettem Coyotebgone......  I just mite join in on a hunt.


----------

